# World Cup 2014 Thread



## Rauno

*Keep all your world cup discussion inside this thread. 
*


----------



## prospect

I say Brazil win 8-1 vs Croatia 
I'm ambitious that way 
Plus my prediction is that Germany takes the cup ?


----------



## Spite

Player value wise, England have the 3rd Most Valuable team in the World Cup, Behind Germany and Spain.

Which surprised me, seeing as we're shite.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27794636


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Heart:



> England win the World Cup with Daniel Sturridge firing us all the way to the final as the tournaments top scorer, Rickie Lambert netting a last minute winner in the final.


Head:



> As outsiders with potential I'd love to see one of the Netherlands, Uruguay, Portugal or England win it, just not Spain, Italy, Germany or Brazil please. That's been done to death.


----------



## Killz

Ive got Germany beating spain in the final with Argentina ands Brazil fighting it out for 3rd and 4th.

If England can get out of their group, they'll get to the quarters.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

I'd even be happy to see Argentina or France win it, as they say; variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Rauno

I'm rooting for Portugal and England, as usual.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Algeria will win the world cup over mexico 6-0


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

The semi finals will look like this imo.

Brazil-Germany
Spain-Argentina

I see Brazil winning the whole thing to be honest. Nobody here expects us to go far this time around. Most people I know think we're not even gonna make it to the semi's.

To be honest as long it's not Spain, France or the Netherlands I'm okay with it.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Can't wait. This is gonna be awesome. Ill have to be boring and say its gonna be between Brazil, Germany and Argentina. Spain are up there. Uruguay too. Belgium are everyones outside bet for good reason. They got an easy group and a very good team. Not sure about England. If I'm optimistic I'd say we get through the group, hope for an average team in the next round and make the quarters. If I'm realstic, Uruguay could do us with the attacking players they have. Italy are always a threat. We might struggle to qualify. We don't have the best defence. Sturridge needs to be on form. We are very reliant on him to get the goals.

EDIT. Just seen that Spain are priced at 16/1. Might be worth a cheeky tenna.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'm rooting for Portugal. But I'd be fine with a France win


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Stun Gun said:


> I'm rooting for Portugal. But I'd be fine with a France win


Japan?


----------



## Rauno

Brazil is going to whoop Croatias ass.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

So far it looks like Croatia has Brazil's number. Whatever that means after six minutes.

Edit: I smell an upset.


----------



## Rauno

1-1, Neymar. Unreal that the kid is 22.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Especially unreal since he should have seen a red card for the intentional elbow check.


----------



## Rauno

This world cup is going to mess so many people up in Estonia. The start times are so late in local time.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I'm officially rooting against Japan because of that incompetent ref.


----------



## Stun Gun

gazh said:


> Japan?


Nope, Portugal and then France.

God Damn Croatia


----------



## Life B Ez

I don't know a lot about soccer/football but I'm pretty sure Croatia just got ****ed. That ref's family is tied up in a basement somewhere in Brazil. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Life B Ez said:


> I don't know a lot about soccer/football but I'm pretty sure Croatia just got ****ed. That ref's family is tied up in a basement somewhere in Brazil.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty much.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Let's be honest, Brazil cheated tonight, they took every opportunity offered to thrown themselves to the ground, wonder if the ref got some of that Sepp Blatter KA$H *Ching Ching*


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah Brazil was diving all over the damn place anytime there was contact. Lets hope that doesn't keep happening.


----------



## hellholming

1. Argentina
2. Germany
3. Spain

I don't believe in Brazil for some reason. My heart is with the Netherlands, as always... but I think they'll be eliminated in the quarter finals.


----------



## Rauno

gazh said:


> Let's be honest, Brazil cheated tonight, they took every opportunity offered to thrown themselves to the ground, wonder if the ref got some of that Sepp Blatter KA$H *Ching Ching*







Replace the _mom_ with _ref_ and we're set.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Sepp blatter approved a world cup in Qatar, **** that prick.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Mexico-Cameroon and Spain-Netherlands tonight. Here's hoping for better refs and for Spain-Netherlands to not end in a draw.


----------



## kickstar

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...national-hero-yuichi-nishimura-225207798.html


*



Forget Neymar, Brazil’s new national hero is Yuichi Nishimura

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Killz

If Brazil keep playing like that, they aint winning SHIT at this world cup.


----------



## LizaG

If that's the case then ditto for Croatia


----------



## Rauno

Mexico and Spain taking the W tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Leggo spain, so many good players in that team, I hope dave slide tackles the crap out of everyone who runs at him.


----------



## kickstar

raise01:

I hope Chile wins group B. 






Let's go Chile!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

It doesn't look like today is going to be better. :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides

Maybe the USA team will pull off a miracle in their slightly difficult group :dunno:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

What the hell is going on? Another dive, another ref fail, another penalty. Not even three games played and enough wrong decisions for two World Cups.


----------



## Andrus

At least Netherlands came back from the 0-1 and destroyed spaniards. I made like 10€ for this game. I hope Netherlands ends the Cup in the top 4. 

But yeah, the penalty Spain got was total BS.


----------



## Stun Gun

Spain got crapped on haha. I'm glad to see Mexico pulled off the win. Anyone watching the Aus/Chile game now?


----------



## GDPofDRB

dat header dough


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Stun Gun said:


> Spain got crapped on haha. I'm glad to see Mexico pulled off the win. Anyone watching the Aus/Chile game now?


Yeah, for as long as I'm able to stay awake. Chile is fun to watch.

edit: this game is fun to watch in fact. nice cross and header.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I wasn't aware spain were still using that tiki taka crap that that moron pep guadiola loves, that's why they lost it's an awful system made by an overrated coach.


----------



## Killz

What was the final score in the Australia game? They were losing 1-0 when I went to bed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> What was the final score in the Australia game? They were losing 1-0 when I went to bed.


3-1 chile, australia are garbage but they actually played better but chile had better finishing. The world cup is just so boring for me, club football is much better.


----------



## Killz

I love the World Cup.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Hate it, predictable and boring and the teams aren't as good as the club sides. The only good one was germany 2006


----------



## Andrus

I think I might skip the first 2 games today, go to sleep and wake up to watch Italy-England. I really hope England gets somewhere this Cup.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

At least Australia showed how to beat Chile's defense. Cross the ball from anywhere and have a guy in the box who can jump. I'd love to see how Spain use this to their advantage. :laugh:


----------



## Ape City

Go netherlands go!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> At least Australia showed how to beat Chile's defense. Cross the ball from anywhere and have a guy in the box who can jump. I'd love to see how Spain use this to their advantage. :laugh:


*Netherlands* should be able to exploit that as both Van Persie or Huntelaar are good in the air, we'll see.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

If you are a premium member, head into the VIP Lounge and check out the World Cup game thread for credits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno

Netherlands ripped Spain apart. Did not see it going like that..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Now let's see if these Greeks can rival the Spartans of 2004.


----------



## Killz

Sloppy sloppy goal for Greece to concede


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

The Greeks aren't really moving a lot... they've never been a high speed team and I think the heat has slowed them down even further.


----------



## Rauno

Excited for Italy-England tonight.


----------



## Killz

You guys all signed up for this right.



HitOrGetHit said:


> Pick a number friends!
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/175625-pick-team-world-cup-big-money-won.html


----------



## Rauno

This looks gorgeous. Will anyone top this?


----------



## Killz

Enjoyed the England game last night despite the loss. Thought our veterans let us down (Rooney, Gerard, Johnson and Blaine's) all complete shit.


----------



## Rauno

Disappointed by Italy defeating England.


----------



## Andrus

Same here. I'm always rooting for them but recent Cups haven't gone very well for them.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

I thought we deserved a draw, we pegged them back into the half for the last 20 minutes and really went at them but just couldn't catch our break.

I hate losing to certain countries because of their sense of arrogant entitlement, Italy fall into that category.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I was definitely rooting for you guys because screw Italy but to be honest I thought your midfielders did a poor job defensively. No effective pressing, always moving backwards (especially in the second half), not forcing the challenge, playing right into Italy's strength. Not that Italy looked considerably better.


----------



## Andrus

Looking forward to see France winning today. Hopefully I didn't just jinx it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Andrus said:


> Looking forward to see France winning today. Hopefully I didn't just jinx it.


Between you jinxing it and Honduras being more used to the climate you might just have caused France to lose.


----------



## Stun Gun

You better not jinx France Andrus or I'll have to neg you haha. 

Who does everyone have winning the matches today?

Also is my Ronaldo sig showing or is it the askren one :S I see just Askren


----------



## Rauno

I'm seeing the prettyboy sig.


----------



## Stun Gun

Rauno said:


> I'm seeing the prettyboy sig.


That's so weird. I just see the funky one, and when i edit my sig the Ronaldo one is there lol.


----------



## Spite

Stun Gun said:


> You better not jinx France Andrus or I'll have to neg you haha.
> 
> Who does everyone have winning the matches today?
> 
> Also is my Ronaldo sig showing or is it the askren one :S I see just Askren


You have Askren cached, just refresh a few times and you'll be fine. Failing that clear the cache.


----------



## Stun Gun

Spite said:


> You have Askren cached, just refresh a few times and you'll be fine. Failing that clear the cache.


Thanks. it worked haha. I'd rep you but I have to wait it seems


----------



## Andrus

My picks for today are Switzerland, France and Argentina.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I have Switzerland winning a close one or possibly drawing Ecuador

France to score two first half goals and coasting to a win

Argentina should at least go 3-0 over Bosnia-Herzegowina.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

I'll go:

Switzerland, France and Bosnia-Herzegovina.


----------



## Rauno

I have Switzerland, France and Argentina myself.


----------



## Andrus

Great penalty and the situation did call it unlike the one spain faked agains netherlands. Does anyone know how seriously Ribery got injured? I didn't see the situation but heard something...


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Anyone watching France/Honduras? What a confusing goal. Goal line technology obviously works but why say its not a goal then say it is?


----------



## Andrus

France killed it. or should I say, Benzema killed it. It was the most yellow cards I've seen given in a game this World Cup.


----------



## Rauno

Benzema kicking ass and taking numbers tonight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Looks like I'm better at football betting than MMA betting.


----------



## Stun Gun

If Portugal can win today I'll make 534 dollars


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Stun Gun said:


> If Portugal can win today I'll make 534 dollars


You're in luck. We have made the best possible effort to pair Ronaldo up with a guy who's slower than him and prone to yellow and red cards.


----------



## Andrus

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> You're in luck. We have made the best possible effort to pair Ronaldo up with a guy who's slower than him and prone to yellow and red cards.


That's good news.


----------



## Rauno

Yup..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrus

I'm excited for the Germany-Portugal tonight. If Portugal wins I'd get some easy money. 
Got some Pringles and some beers for it.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Andrus said:


> I'm excited for the Germany-Portugal tonight. If Portugal wins I'd get some easy money.
> Got some Pringles and some beers for it.


Hell yeah its on. Germany have a superior team so Im gonna go with them. They have about 8 world class players. Portugal have 1. Possibly 3 if you include Pepe and Moutinho. Thing is that Portugals world class player is one of the best players thats ever lived. Im excited. Will be a good game. Im in envy of you though Andrus. You don't have Lee Dixon providing 'expert analysis'. The guy is a moron. There should be a drinking game every time he says 'all of a sudden'.


----------



## Rauno

So excited for this one. I can't cope with Germany winning. Portugal all the way!


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Rauno said:


> So excited for this one. I can't cope with Germany winning. Portugal all the way!


Looking at teams now. Germany look superior. I don't mind who wins, as long as its a badass game.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Rauno said:


> So excited for this one.* I can't cope with Germany winning. *Portugal all the way!


Yes, you can. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno

Dr Gonzo said:


> Looking at teams now. Germany look superior. I don't mind who wins, as long as its a badass game.


..and as long as Portugal wins.


----------



## Rauno

My heart almost stopped..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Stupidest defender move ever :laugh:

edit: I've lost my rhetorical abilities


----------



## Rauno

Shit Shit Shit Shit Shit


----------



## Rauno

Thomas Müller i will end you.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

If you wait until after the World Cup I will gladly assist you.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Noice!!!!


----------



## Rauno

EEFF thiss..


----------



## Spite

Get in Pepe off.

Sorry Portugal fans.

I've never forgiven Portugal for getting Rooney sent off.


----------



## Rauno

Well this game is gone.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I need someone to tell me that Portugal didn't get refballed right there.


Stay classy Portugal...


----------



## Andrus

This game sucks f'ng ballz. Pepe barely touched the other guy with his head, they're calling it a headbutt. And a red card. super nice.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

3-0. Lol. I informed you thustly.


----------



## Rauno

Rauno said:


> Thomas Müller i will end you.


+1

...


----------



## Andrus

Rauno said:


> +1
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Man, they say us Germans thrive in a tournament situation but I didn't expect _that_. 

So, what's the story behind two Estonians supporting Portugal?


----------



## Andrus

We may say Portugal got MÜLLERED


----------



## Rauno

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Man, they say us Germans thrive in a tournament situation but I didn't expect _that_.
> 
> So, what's the story behind two Estonians supporting Portugal?


Because Germany<Portugal. Don't let tonights game fool you. 

:confused05:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Man, they say us Germans thrive in a tournament situation but I didn't expect _that_.
> 
> So, what's the story behind two Estonians supporting Portugal?


I wasn't expecting the sending off, although it was Pepe. But 3-0? Yeah that isn't too far fetched. Like I said, Germany are the superior team with many world class players while Portugal have but 1.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Pepe is dirreah on a stick always has been, jose should have killed him when he had the chance.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Rauno said:


> Because Germany<Portugal. Don't let tonights game fool you.
> 
> :confused05:


Or all the other ones.  Seriously though, 3:0 is a bit much. Coentrao is probably the best wing back on the planet and Ronaldo is the best single player period.


Pepe is a bitch though, always has been.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Or all the other ones.  Seriously though, 3:0 is a bit much. Coentrao is probably the best wing back on the planet and Ronaldo is the best single player period.
> 
> 
> Pepe is a bitch though, always has been.


I agree with Pepe being a bitch. But disagree with other stuff. 3-0 isn't a bit much. Coentrao the best wing back? Hmm....not convinced about that. Even so, key word is wing. Hes a good wing back but not the best full back. At all. I agree Ronaldo is the best player on the planet but Germany have 6 or 7 of the best players on the planet. Portugal are effectively a 1 man team. That doesn't win you games against the quality of the Germans.


----------



## Ape City

guys there is like 15 minutes left. Portugal's got this.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Ape City said:


> guys there is like 15 minutes left. Portugal's got this.


Yeah, you could be right. They just need to bring on Rui Costa, Figo then dig up Eusebio and bring him on too.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

NOOOOOOOOOO not Hummels please no please no please no


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO not Hummels please no please no please no


Didn't look good did it mate. Knee injuries can be a worry.Its not as bad as Portugal losing Ronaldo or Brazil losing Neymar though.

Lol. 4-0. Rui Patricio is having a stinker.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Dr Gonzo said:


> Didn't look good did it mate. Knee injuries can be a worry.Its not as bad as Portugal losing Ronaldo or Brazil losing Neymar though.


It's worse because I actually like Hummels.

By the way, we call it "müllern". Verb. To be at the right place at the right time. Only works for people with the last name Müller.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's worse because I actually like Hummels.
> 
> By the way, we call it "müllern". Verb. To be at the right place at the right time. Only works for people with the last name Müller.


Are you a Dortmund supporter then? I ask because Hummels has been linked with my club (Man Utd). He would be awesome for us.


----------



## Rauno

Without losing Ronaldo, could it get any worse for Portugal?


----------



## Rauno

Andrus said:


> I'm excited for the Germany-Portugal tonight. If Portugal wins I'd get some easy money.
> Got some Pringles and some beers for it.


So how much money you made?


----------



## Andrus

Rauno said:


> So how much money you made?


rub it in, won't you? 
I made zero money man. Pepe f'd it all up. And then Germany just f'd 'em


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I'm not actually a Dortmund supporter. My team is Kaiserslautern but I really like Jürgen Klopp and I've come to like Dortmund because they're the only team who can rival Bayern at the moment.


----------



## Rauno

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm not actually a Dortmund supporter. My team is *Kaiserslautern * but I really like Jürgen Klopp and I've come to like Dortmund because they're the only team who can rival Bayern at the moment.


That sounds so German..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Rauno said:


> That sounds so German..


That's because it is.  Only team to win re-promotion to the first division from the 2. Bundesliga and immediately going on to win the national championship. Right now we're nowhere near a championship though. :laugh:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm not actually a Dortmund supporter. My team is Kaiserslautern but I really like Jürgen Klopp and I've come to like Dortmund because they're the only team who can rival Bayern at the moment.


Yeah I was hoping Klopp was gonna take over Man Utd when Alex Ferguson left qnd again when David Moyes got the boot. I like Dortmund too. Its a shame Bayern keep stealing all their best players.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'm so disappointed in how Portugal played. That was painful to watch.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Nice one Dempsey! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

iran vs nigeria gave me cancer


----------



## LizaG

Since I joined Spite's MMAF comp. I have an interest in football again


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Guys help me out who should I root for since I clearly can't root for my own shitty footballing country. My choices are down to belgium, portugal, germany, argentina and holland.


----------



## Fang

I'd go with Germany or Argentina, they're good teams. Also;










MURICAAAA


----------



## Stun Gun

Portugal of course Owns


----------



## Ape City

UFC_OWNS said:


> Guys help me out who should I root for since I clearly can't root for my own shitty footballing country. My choices are down to belgium, portugal, germany, argentina and holland.


Clearly you should be rooting for the the Netherlands. :thumb03:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I've made up my mind, i'm going with the team that has the best crowd boobage of the womens, so this will probably change everytime a match is on. Don't disappoint me germany and argentina


----------



## Ape City




----------



## UKMMAGURU

UFC_OWNS said:


> Guys help me out who should I root for since I clearly can't root for my own shitty footballing country. My choices are down to belgium, portugal, germany, argentina and holland.


Belgium: Trendy minute men who'll sink back to obscurity after this tournament.
Portugal: They looked really poor, may not get through the group.
Germany: Meh.
Argentina: South American meh.
Holland: *This is the one.*


----------



## Stun Gun

I think Portugal will beat Ghana and USA. They played pretty poor today but they're a decent team/


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Today's predictions:

Belgium 1
Algeria 0

Brazil 2
Mexico 1


----------



## Stun Gun

gazh said:


> Today's predictions:
> 
> Belgium 1
> Algeria 0
> 
> Brazil 2
> Mexico 1


Russia or South Korea?

my predictions will be 

Belgium 2
Algeria 0

Brazil 0
Mexico 1

Russia 1
South Korea 2


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Stun Gun said:


> Russia or South Korea?
> 
> my predictions will be
> 
> Belgium 2
> Algeria 0
> 
> Brazil 0
> Mexico 1
> 
> Russia 1
> South Korea 2


I'll go 2-1 to Russia, they'll have a physical advantage and should match them for technique (sounds like MMA!).


----------



## Andrus

Im gonna go Belgium, Brazil destroying Mexico and Russia dominating South Korea


----------



## Rauno

Belgium, Brazil and Russia right there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz

Belgium to win 2-1
Russia and South Korea 1-1
Brazil to win 2-1


----------



## Spite

Belgium 3-0
Russia 4-0
Brazil 2-1


----------



## Stun Gun

I just want Brazil to lose and ill be happy


----------



## Life B Ez

Wow. The U.S won. People are acting stupid here like we're going to win something. Even our coach said we can't win the world cup...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz

Be lucky to get out the group stage.


----------



## Spite

Life B Ez said:


> Wow. The U.S won. People are acting stupid here like we're going to win something. Even our coach said we can't win the world cup...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The US aren't a bad a team, they always seem to be able to punch above their weight even though their players are only really average.

I'll tell you what though. I love the US kit. I normally cringe at stars and stripes stuff but the kit makers have really pulled it off with the new kit.

Easily best kit in the world cup!


----------



## Bknmax

Spite said:


> The US aren't a bad a team, they always seem to be able to punch above their weight even though their players are only really average.
> 
> I'll tell you what though. I love the US kit. I normally cringe at stars and stripes stuff but the kit makers have really pulled it off with the new kit.
> 
> Easily best kit in the world cup!


It got worse when Altidore went down


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Belgium 2-0
Mexico 2-1
Russia 1-1 S. Korea

edit: turns out Belgium isn't all that.


----------



## Andrus

2nd goal for Belgium looked so great.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

De Bruyne looks great in this second half.


----------



## Andrus

Wouldn't have thought that brazil vs mexico half time ends at 0-0


----------



## Bknmax

Andrus said:


> Wouldn't have thought that brazil vs mexico half time ends at 0-0


Why not ?


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Fingers crossed Mexico can grind this out.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Bknmax said:


> Why not ?


Because refball, that's why.


----------



## Killz

Mexico are looking good here but fancy Brazil to nick one against the run of play.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I don't care as long as Brazil doesn't win because of another ref fail.


----------



## Bknmax

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't care as long as Brazil doesn't win because of another ref fail.


It happens the Kings won the Stanley Cup because of ref calls


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Another blatant dive. Hate that. No ref is going to believe them now anyway.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hixxy

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Another blatant dive. Hate that. No ref is going to believe them now anyway.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Should have booked him though, for the dive.


----------



## Stun Gun

Bknmax said:


> It happens the Kings won the Stanley Cup because of ref calls


Kings won because they were better. 

I was really pulling for Mexico to win but i'll take a draw. I want Brazil to lose ha


----------



## Fang

Stun Gun said:


> I was really pulling for Mexico to win but i'll take a draw. I want Brazil to lose ha


Really?



















Long live Brazil. :wink03:


----------



## Bknmax

Fang said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long live Brazil. :wink03:


I agree


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I want those boobs, i'm willing to butcher the portuguese language and accent for them.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

This Brazilian chick should lose... her top.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This Brazilian chick should lose... her top.


I haven't seen any current german pics yet hammer grumble grumble i'm waiting


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Has anybody noticed that Stungun (the poster) is right behind the Brazilian chick? (behind, to the right).


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I personally fapped to the brazillian luke cummo to her upper left


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Predictions:

Australia 0
Netherlands 2

Spain 2
Chile 1

Cameroon 0
Croatia 2


----------



## Killz

got 2 out of 3 correct scores and results yesterday.

Gonna go for 

Cameroon	1	-	1	Croatia
Spain	4	-	2	Chile
Australia	1	-	3	Netherlands


----------



## hixxy

Australia 0 - 3 Holland
Spain 1 - 0 Chile
Cameroon 0 - 1 Croatia

There my picks for today.


----------



## Rauno

Horvaatia
Holland
Hispaania 

as in.. 

Croatia
Holland
Spain


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Ill have a bash....

Netherlands 3-0 Ausralia
Spain 2-1 Chile
Cameroon 1-1 Croatia

Holland game is starting in a min. Wonder what the odds are on another dolphin header from Van Persie.

EDIT. Yes! ITV coverage with no Adrian Chiles or Lee 'all of a sudden' Dixon. Such a half-wit Lee Dixon is. Lets hope for no Andy Townsend on commentry now.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

What a game already. 1-1. OH MY DAYS! 2 great goals.


----------



## Stun Gun

Little late for picks but I had 
Netherlands 2 - Aus 0
Spain 1 - 0 Chile
Cameroon 1 - 2 Croatia


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Let's go Chile!


----------



## Andrus

Woohoo Spain will hopefully start packin their stuff after this.  One of the favorites would be switched out quite early.
Netherlands-Australia was a crazy game. I started watching it when it was 1-1 and then Australia got their penalty in and 2-1. Glad the Dutch got a 3-2 win over them.


----------



## Rauno

Would you have believed that Chile would send Spain packing? Granted there's still 45 mintues to be played but still.


----------



## Spite

Spain looking like they are going to get home before their postcards.

Whats more, they are contenders for worst team in the competition and nobody has picked them in my competition!


----------



## Stun Gun

Spain are struggling. I want them to win. But if not oh well. Chile is looking really good though


----------



## Rauno

Luckily i don't care about Spain that much.


----------



## Fang




----------



## Bknmax

Spain decided to let someone else win this year


----------



## Rauno

Fang said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Killz

Oh dear Spain... Oh dear


----------



## Rauno

http://9gag.com/gag/aAY8ReZ?ref=fb.s


----------



## Andrus




----------



## LizaG

Well that was fun...love seeing a favourite leave early. Mixes things up a bit


----------



## GDPofDRB

Wow spain, wow.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I guess we're back to losing to Italy in the finals again.


----------



## Fang

Croatia is on point right now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Australia played good and there were some great goals, but i'm not upset that spain are out because maybe finally now shitty tiki taka will rust in peace. UEFAlona created that stupid fad of an awful playing style and now everyone is getting burned who use it.


----------



## Stun Gun

Really impressed at how well Croatia are playing this cup, they should have beat Brazil in the first game had the refs not been playing favourites. Chile have looked good as well. Sad to see Spain get beat out in group stage, but it could be worse I suppose haha.

So Ronaldos knee is worst than I thought. Not looking good for Portugal this time around. Also Coentrao is out, also Hugo Almeida and Rui Patricio could possibly be out -_- heart break is setting in damn it


----------



## hixxy

Big game for England today. Hopefully Hodgson plays Rooney in the middle and not on the left!


----------



## UKMMAGURU

L------------------------------R

--------------Hart
Baines----Jagielka-Cahill----Johnson
------Gerrard------Henderson
Lallana-------Rooney-------Sterling
------------Sturridge



The team picks itself really, Rooney will almost certainly be central.


----------



## Rauno

England better deliver tonight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz

I hope Rooney doesnt play.

I'd much rather see Barkely in the starting XI than Rooney


----------



## Rauno

Out of all the people in the world, Badr Hari posted a photo of himself and Ronaldo on instagram stating that any injury talk is false.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Killz said:


> I hope Rooney doesnt play.
> 
> I'd much rather see Barkely in the starting XI than Rooney


Yep, Rooney is so overrated.

I can't believe people try to tout him as world class.


----------



## Stun Gun

Columbia looked solid once again


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I don't get all the Rooney criticism. But then I don't get why English sports media think he should be God's gift to English football either.

Anyway, GO ENGLAND!!!


----------



## Rauno

Solid free kick from the man though.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Danm2501

Such a **** first half performance. Gonna need more than Joe Hart shouting like a **** to turn this **** around. Get Welbeck off for Lallana, and Barkley on for Rooney.


----------



## Andrus

Just tuned in, checked the score on my phone 22minutes into the game, 0-0. and now England's losing. WHY?


----------



## prospect

Rooney so damn unlucky. Cavani had a ******* beautiful cross that Suarez headed it in for his fortieth goal on an international stage


----------



## Danm2501

Jeez. Bout time Rooney finished one off. Such a relief that we got one. Tonight has just proven we've not got the game to win the world cup, we've been awful until the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Danm2501

******* hell. We're out.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Danm2501 said:


> ******* hell. We're out.


There's still a chance. Not a big one though. Italy has to beat Costa Rica and Uruguay and you have to beat Costa Rica at least 2:0.


----------



## prospect

Yeah England is out.. at least now you know Roy Hudson sucks. He sucks so bad I didn't learn how to spell his name


----------



## Spite

When Mexico play I like to drink Corona... because it's Mexican.

When Holland play I like to Drink Grolsch... because it's Dutch. 

When Italy play I drink Peroni... because its Italian.

When England play I drink Carling... because its shite.


----------



## prospect

Spite said:


> When Mexico play I like to drink Corona... because it's Mexican.
> 
> When Holland play I like to Drink Grolsch... because it's Dutch.
> 
> When Italy play I drink Peroni... because its Italian.
> 
> When England play I drink Carling... because its shite.


Classic :thumbup:


----------



## Ape City

Spite said:


> When Mexico play I like to drink Corona... because it's Mexican.
> 
> When Holland play I like to Drink Grolsch... because it's Dutch.
> 
> When Italy play I drink Peroni... because its Italian.
> 
> When England play I drink Carling... because its shite.


Corona is far and away the worst shite beer on that list. I mean, none of them are in my fridge, but Corona is absolute corn-based-white sugar-fermented garbage.


----------



## prospect

Yeah well Mexico was shit too
Obviously forgetting that they're tied for first place


----------



## Stun Gun

Ape City said:


> Corona is far and away the worst shite beer on that list. I mean, none of them are in my fridge, but Corona is absolute corn-based-white sugar-fermented garbage.


Corona is decent.


----------



## Ape City

Stun Gun said:


> Corona is decent.


No, it really is not. It is beer designed to be sold ice cold with a lime. Why? Because it tastes like absolute garbage when it is proper beer drinking temperature without a lime. Wanna add a lime to a beer? Why not get a quality German Hefeweizen like Erdinger and add a lime (or more traditionally lemon). Personally I don't feel the need to garnish my beer with fruit because I don't drink bad tasting beer.

Add to the previous that Corona is made with corn (considered an adjunct in the respectable beer drinking world) and white sugar (should never, ever, be in a good beer...the sugar should come naturally from the barley being mashed), and you have a freaking awful beer with incredibly good marketing.


----------



## Stun Gun

Ape City said:


> No, it really is not. It is beer designed to be sold ice cold with a lime. Why? Because it tastes like absolute garbage when it is proper beer drinking temperature without a lime. Wanna add a lime to a beer? Why not get a quality German Hefeweizen like Erdinger and add a lime (or more traditionally lemon). Personally I don't feel the need to garnish my beer with fruit because I don't drink bad tasting beer.
> 
> Add to the previous that Corona is made with corn (considered an adjunct in the respectable beer drinking world) and white sugar (should never, ever, be in a good beer...the sugar should come naturally from the barley being mashed), and you have a freaking awful beer with incredibly good marketing.


There are far worse beers out there, thats why I say its decent. I don't have an issue with drinking a corona every now and then when someone offers me one. But I normally don't go out and buy it.


----------



## prospect

England gets knocked out of the group stage. People start talking about beer again


----------



## Ape City

Stun Gun said:


> There are far worse beers out there, thats why I say its decent. I don't have an issue with drinking a corona every now and then when someone offers me one. But I normally don't go out and buy it.


True. You could drink Olde English. I'm not saying i'd turn down a Corona if I was thirsty. But if there is an option that is made with real beer ingredients I will take that first.


----------



## Stun Gun

Ape City said:


> True. You could drink Olde English. I'm not saying i'd turn down a Corona if I was thirsty. But if there is an option that is made with real beer ingredients I will take that first.


I am the same. At least Corona is better than Bud.

England is not out just yet there is still a little bit of hope.


----------



## Rauno

England still has a chance with at least 2-0 W over Costa Rica and Uruguay losing to Italy. I only got to watch the 1st half where it seemed it was only a matter of time until they'd finally score. So much for that.


----------



## Ape City

Stun Gun said:


> I am the same. At least Corona is better than Bud.
> 
> England is not out just yet there is still a little bit of hope.


I'll agree with that also haha. If you wanna go even further down the taste/quality line you have Coors Lite. And then the undrinkables: 40ozers like OE St. Ides etc haha.


----------



## prospect

Get a room guys


----------



## Ape City

one of my fav, easy going, ever day beers: 












edit: back on topic Ape City!!

"sorry bra"

Don't let it happen again.





HUP HOLLAND HUP!!!!


----------



## Andrus

Today my picks are Costa Rica, France and Honduras. Benzema hopefully gets his hat-trick today.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

England are absolute rubbish, we don't deserve to go through whatever happens in the remaining games.

Each player for England earn massive amounts of money, they play fantastically for elite Champions League teams, Uruguay are a bunch of underpaid journeymen with a couple of elite players.

England NEVER perform, i've watched England for almost 20 years under Terry Venables (Barcelona, Tottenham), Glenn Hoddle (Chelsea), Kevin Keegan, Sven-Goran Eriksson (Benfica, Roma, Lazio), Fabio Capello (Real Madrid, Milan, Roma, Juventus) and now Roy Hodgson (Inter Milan, Liverpool) and none of them have been able to pull them together and perform.

What is the worst is the fact we actually have good players on paper, they just cannot work as a cohesive unit.

I put out a challenge to ANY manager, you will not be able to succeed with England because we are too damaged and you do not have the coaching skills to do anything with them, there isn't a coach alive not Klopp, not Guardiola, not Mourinho they're all not good enough to make England perform. ****s sake, absolute tripe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Jose could make them perform because he wouldn't pick heartless and shitty players and he would make them into a strong defensive unit. England were never serious about this world cup otherwise stevie G would never have been picked and they would have done everything possible to get ashley cole and john terry to line up in the back 4 for a stern defense.


----------



## Spite

gazh said:


> England are absolute rubbish, we don't deserve to go through whatever happens in the remaining games.
> 
> Each player for England earn massive amounts of money, they play fantastically for elite Champions League teams, Uruguay are a bunch of underpaid journeymen with a couple of elite players.
> 
> England NEVER perform, i've watched England for almost 20 years under Terry Venables (Barcelona, Tottenham), Glenn Hoddle (Chelsea), Kevin Keegan, Sven-Goran Eriksson (Benfica, Roma, Lazio), Fabio Capello (Real Madrid, Milan, Roma, Juventus) and now Roy Hodgson (Inter Milan, Liverpool) and none of them have been able to pull them together and perform.
> 
> What is the worst is the fact we actually have good players on paper, they just cannot work as a cohesive unit.
> 
> I put out a challenge to ANY manager, you will not be able to succeed with England because we are too damaged and you do not have the coaching skills to do anything with them, there isn't a coach alive not Klopp, not Guardiola, not Mourinho they're all not good enough to make England perform. ****s sake, absolute tripe.


Spot on.

8 Years ago, almost every England player was World Class - it was a Golden Era of England players, even those players failed epically.

To think that this bunch of players would do well, was just dreaming I guess.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> Spot on.
> 
> 8 Years ago, almost every England player was World Class - it was a Golden Era of England players, even those players failed epically.
> 
> To think that this bunch of players would do well, was just dreaming I guess.


It's weird, I had literally no expectations for this tournament, I haven't really gave much of a shlt about international football for years, but it still fvcking hurts.

Sunderland and fvcking England, thanks Dad couldn't you have nashed off to Brazil and shagged someone ower there.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I don't think it's about England not playing as a team, I think it's more about being unpredictable in the attack. Once there is something that works you go to it every time you have the ball. It worked well for the first half against Italy but once they found out how to defend Stirling he was useless. Yesterday it was Rooney all day long. There's a lack of a certain type of player who can mix things up, a more technical kind of player, basically your Iniesta, Pirlo or Özil. What you have is guys who are physically strong and will run up and down the pitch until the ref says it's over. When you concede a goal like in the first two games they run and run and run and score eventually and then they run some more until they can't run anymore and Uruguay/Italy score again. That said, I'm not sure if Hodgson knows how to play modern football. 

Too bad, you fans deverse a good team.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't think it's about England not playing as a team, I think it's more about being unpredictable in the attack. Once there is something that works you go to it every time you have the ball. It worked well for the first half against Italy but once they found out how to defend Stirling he was useless. Yesterday it was Rooney all day long. There's a lack of a certain type of player who can mix things up, a more technical kind of player, basically your Iniesta, Pirlo or Özil. What you have is guys who are physically strong and will run up and down the pitch until the ref says it's over. When you concede a goal like in the first two games they run and run and run and score eventually and then they run some more until they can't run anymore and Uruguay/Italy score again. That said, I'm not sure if Hodgson knows how to play modern football.
> 
> Too bad, you fans deverse a good team.


I don't think it's lack of technical prowess anymore, in the past you could say England has great physical attributes but they can't play a technical game, but now Lallana, Sterling, Rooney, Barkley can all play for the biggest European clubs and provide that magic moment in the final.

Gerrard although slow can still find that incredible pass, he is our Pirlo, we lack a great goalscorer and we're questionable defensively but most of all the players do not operate like they do at their clubs.

I watched Ozil this season at Arsenal, he cost £40M, came from Madrid.. but he could not offer more than Lallana or Barkley despite his huge reputation.

When I look at Germany, Italy, Argentina, Netherlands on paper, I'm not impressed.. but they keep performing well, it's bizarre.


----------



## Spite

gazh said:


> I don't think it's lack of technical prowess anymore, in the past you could say England has great physical attributes but they can't play a technical game, but now Lallana, Sterling, Rooney, Barkley can all play for the biggest European clubs and provide that magic moment in the final.
> 
> Gerrard although slow can still find that incredible pass, he is our Pirlo, we lack a great goalscorer and we're questionable defensively but most of all the players do not operate like they do at their clubs.
> 
> I watched Ozil this season at Arsenal, he cost £40M, came from Madrid.. but he could not offer more than Lallana or Barkley despite his huge reputation.
> 
> When I look at Germany, Italy, Argentina, Netherlands on paper, I'm not impressed.. but they keep performing well, it's bizarre.


We are lacking a goal scorer. I think thats our biggest weakness at the moment. One thing that England have always had is quality goal scorers. Think Owen, Shearer, Lineker.

Sturridge is average at best. Yes he bagged a lot of goals for Liverpool, but lets be honest... they way Liverpool play any decent premiership striker could have filled his boots; plus he played alongside Suarez who made a lot of the goals for him.


----------



## prospect

Apperantly balotelli said. If they beat Uruguay. He wants a kiss from the queen


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> We are lacking a goal scorer. I think thats our biggest weakness at the moment. One thing that England have always had is quality goal scorers. Think Owen, Shearer, Lineker.
> 
> Sturridge is average at best. Yes he bagged a lot of goals for Liverpool, but lets be honest... they way Liverpool play any decent premiership striker could have filled his boots; plus he played alongside Suarez who made a lot of the goals for him.


Yes and no.

I agree we don't have a guy who we can rely on to score loads of goals, but I think Sturridge is as good as any _striker_ (not forward/winger) at the WC.

Modern football places heavy emphasis on the wide attacking player, just look at who scores most of the goals at the top these days and it's no longer the Lineker or Shearer type of player.

Germany played with a winger as their sole central striker (muller) and looked how it turned out for them.

We have everything, I'm convinced England have everything to match anybody in the world, we just cannot put it together and make it function for some unbeknownst bizarre reason.


----------



## Rauno

I think we all know who the real winner is regardless of the results, Mario Balotelli:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Sami Khedira isn't doing too bad either

Caption this:













"Who have you done lately?"


----------



## prospect

Who do you guys fancy. Uruguay or Italy?


----------



## Stun Gun

I think Italy should win, but I felt they would win today. Hard to say this group has been a weird one


----------



## Andrus

Wohoo. Costa Rica brought turned my 2 euros into 11.  And France will get to the next round. What a great night of games it's been so far. Now Honduras has to deliver.


----------



## Stun Gun

Rauno said:


> I think we all know who the real winner is regardless of the results, Mario Balotelli:


After seeing the pic, I think we are all winners haha


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

France is beginning to look like a real contender this time around. I'd say they look as good as Spain looks bad.


----------



## Leed

Sooo glad France doing good so far. Been a fan ever since started watching football, always rooting for them but the last cups been pretty shitty since Zidan left.


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah France looks great. I picked them for my top 3 teams to win.


----------



## Leed

To this day I remember the 06 finals, god damn I was so pissed off that Italy took the WC! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Leed said:


> To this day I remember the 06 finals, god damn I was so pissed off that Italy took the WC! :mrgreen:


Don't worry, Uruguay are going to kick them out :thumbsup:


----------



## Leed

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Don't worry, Uruguay are going to kick them out :thumbsup:


Well, honestly, Uruguay is definitely my TOP3 this WC, so I wouldn't mind them winning as well! :wink03:


----------



## Bknmax

My Top 4 Teams to win in 
1:Germany
2:Brazil
3:Argentina 
4:Netherlands


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Ghana!? :jaw:

Personal feelings aside, this has been a great World Cup so far, best one since 98 in my memory!


----------



## luckbox

Long time absentee checking in. Very enjoyable World Cup this one. Ghana-Germany was a tremendous game of football. Love that Klose got his 15th, the guy always delivers on the big stage.

Germany are my favourites to take it. Brazil haven't got the strikers to get the job done when they meet the top teams. God damn Diego Costa would have won them the cup. Enjoy your flight home.


----------



## prospect

I swear if Ghana doesn't qualify I'm gonna frown.


----------



## prospect

Dzeko was wrobbed a goal by the sideline ref and then Nigeria led by one goal. min30


----------



## Stun Gun

Ghana drawing Germany makes things a little tougher for Portugal, but helps too.


----------



## prospect

Stun Gun said:


> Ghanna beating Germany makes things a little tougher for Portugal, but helps too.


They didn't beat Germany. It ended 2-2


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah I know lol I consider it beating Germany


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Heyyyyyyy luckbox :hug:



luckbox said:


> *Germany are my favourites to take it. *Brazil haven't got the strikers to get the job done when they meet the top teams. God damn Diego Costa would have won them the cup. Enjoy your flight home.


Not with Phillip Lahm making mistakes like this every game. He's supposed to be the most reliable of the bunch but now he has a big target on his back. Höwedes isn't doing too good either as a left back. He's definitely the weak link.


----------



## luckbox

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Heyyyyyyy luckbox :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Not with Phillip Lahm making mistakes like this every game. He's supposed to be the most reliable of the bunch but now he has a big target on his back. Höwedes isn't doing too good either as a left back. He's definitely the weak link.


I would agree, but the solution seems very obvious. Move Lahm to left back and start Bastian in midfield. I can't see a stronger 11 in this competition than that. Götze for me has been very impressive. Constantly making things happen and seems fitter than I've ever seen him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

luckbox said:


> I would agree, but the solution seems very obvious. Move Lahm to left back and start Bastian in midfield. I can't see a stronger 11 in this competition than that. Götze for me has been very impressive. Constantly making things happen and seems fitter than I've ever seen him.


I hope Löw sees this as well. I don't know if Schweinsteiger can go 90 minutes yet but starting Lahm as DM and Höwedes as LB is basically asking the opponent to exploit these weak points. Plus Khedira isn't at 100% either. If we can plug these holes I'm confident we can advance to the semis. And once you're in the semis everything is possible.


----------



## prospect

I think Bosnia should be given three points after what happened last game ??


----------



## Bknmax

I'm happy Russia lost should of been Ukraine in anyways since its the better team.


----------



## prospect

I have no interest in watching cristiano play. Plus Congrats to Algeria hope they qualify


----------



## Life B Ez

Well I was looking forward to gloating that the U.S advanced and you brits didn't but it's not looking good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez

Double post. Don't care. What in the flying holy ****! **** Ronaldo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Ronaldoooooooooooooooooo!!!!! yeeee baby


----------



## No_Mercy

luckbox said:


> I would agree, but the solution seems very obvious. Move Lahm to left back and start Bastian in midfield. I can't see a stronger 11 in this competition than that. Götze for me has been very impressive. Constantly making things happen and seems fitter than I've ever seen him.


Where ya been fellow poker and Soprano fan! Go team Belgium now that I got them by default! 

Christiano gets all the hot ladies. Life of a star athlete.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Life B Ez said:


> Well I was looking forward to gloating that the U.S advanced and you brits didn't but it's not looking good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Looking pretty damn good now. :laugh:


----------



## Andrus

The Germany-Portugal-Ghana-USA group gonna be interesting.


----------



## LizaG

Nearly shit myself over Germany/Ghana!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

There's a german scat joke in there somewhere, i'm not clever enough to exploit it.


----------



## Killz

Come on Ghana!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> Come on Ghana!


I think they are Ghana win their next match (boooooo bad pun)


----------



## Stun Gun

Portugal have to put on a huge scoring clinic on Ghana, and the US need to be stomped by Germany for Portugal to still have a chance. Anyone watch the Chile/Netherlands game? I missed it and wanted to know how Chile handled a bigger team regardless of them losing


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Stun Gun said:


> Portugal have to put on a huge scoring clinic on Ghana, and the US need to be stomped by Germany for Portugal to still have a chance. Anyone watch the Chile/Netherlands game? I missed it and wanted to know how Chile handled a bigger team regardless of them losing


Portugal should be at -3 right? And the US at +1? To be honest us losing against the US isn't outside of the realm of possibilities right now. Löw refuses to use our fast wing backs in favor of slow center backs and the US team has very fast wingers. I'm still sure we're gonna win but I doubt we'll stomp them. And I doubt Portugal is going to stomp Ghana. Not if the play the way they played against us.

TLDR; lol Portugal


----------



## Killz

Stun Gun said:


> Portugal have to put on a huge scoring clinic on Ghana, and the US need to be stomped by Germany for Portugal to still have a chance. Anyone watch the Chile/Netherlands game? I missed it and wanted to know how Chile handled a bigger team regardless of them losing


Chile still looked good. They were outplayed but they'll give somebody trouble in the next round


----------



## Life B Ez

**** Portugal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fang

Croatia gonna take this today.


----------



## Stun Gun

Fang said:


> Croatia gonna take this today.


Or not


----------



## Stun Gun

Killz said:


> Chile still looked good. They were outplayed but they'll give somebody trouble in the next round


Think they can beat Brazil? Mexico has to play Netherlands, going to be a tough game. 

I really hope Portugal can beat Ghana bad, chance are really slim with the way Ronaldo is playing. Pepe being back will help keep Ghana down (I hope). I think Germany needs to beat US by 3 or 2 I forget and am too lazy to look. As long as the US doesn't make it through i'll be happy haha


----------



## Fang

Stun Gun said:


> Or not


Bleh, I really thought they had it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Too bad Brazil has to play Chile now. It's always sad when host gets eliminated early on.


----------



## prospect

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Too bad Brazil has to play Chile now. It's always sad when host gets eliminated early on.


Oh. At least they made it to the second stage. Something Spain and England can't say ??


----------



## Rauno

McLovin riding with that Argentinian train.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Rauno said:


> McLovin riding with that Argentinian train.


No trust in the home team I reckon.


----------



## Life B Ez

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> No trust in the home team I reckon.


You mean the home team that's about to beat down Germany?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Life B Ez said:


> You mean the home team that's about to beat down Germany?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, that one. I'm totally serious about this one as well. If we play with four center backs your wingers are going to run over us.


----------



## Life B Ez

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yeah, that one. I'm totally serious about this one as well. If we play with four center backs your wingers are going to run over us.


Possible but we always start so damn slow by the time that happens we might already be down by three.

Italy vs Uruguay just got interesting. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## luckbox

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yeah, that one. I'm totally serious about this one as well. If we play with four center backs your wingers are going to run over us.


I understand the need to lower your expectations but that's just ridiculous. The poorest footballer is the german squad is better than Clint Dempsey. The US have been doing a great job defending and attacking as a unit and looking better than they ever have, but it's still a young and up and coming nation against a world superpower. Germany should and will beat them. US advancement depends on wether or not Ronaldo decides to go bonkers and score four, which he might do.


----------



## Stun Gun

luckbox said:


> I understand the need to lower your expectations but that's just ridiculous. The poorest footballer is the german squad is better than Clint Dempsey. The US have been doing a great job defending and attacking as a unit and looking better than they ever have, but it's still a young and up and coming nation against a world superpower. Germany should and will beat them. US advancement depends on wether or not Ronaldo decides to go bonkers and score four, which he might do.


I'm calling it 4-0 for Germany. And Portugal will win 2-1 or 2-0. I think Ronaldo will turn it up, and you will also see Nani step up


----------



## Rauno

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> No trust in the home team I reckon.


Well, to quote a random man on facebook: 



> "His father is from a Catholic family of half Polish, as well as French-Canadian and Irish, descent; his mother is Jewish" So in other words, he's a bandwagon Messi fan


----------



## Life B Ez

Ha! Yeah I don't think very many Americans know who anyone not named Messi is and it's only because they show him on espn all the time. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

It's a long shot but I'm really pulling for Iran to get the win today. They played well against Argentina just didn't have much scoring power. Bosina will be an easier game. I think Switzerland will get through today because they don;t have to play France.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy

I would suggest Suarez World Cup is over, as well as his career possibly.


----------



## Rauno

I hope Suarez's world cup is over..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Let him be, he just had a craving for Italian food.


----------



## Life B Ez

Seriously who bites someone? Nevermind three times...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Suarez isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer. At the last WC he prevented a goal against Nigeria with his hands and saw a red card. Uruguay's goalie saved the penalty and Uruguay advanced to the next round. Later Suarez called that save the best save of the tournament so far. 

Yeah, he's a scumbag.


----------



## Stun Gun

Suarez is a great player but dumb as a post haha


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Come on Germany and Portugal!


----------



## Rauno

gazh said:


> Come on Germany and Portugal!


This man knows.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

As a Liverpool fan and a Suarez fan I say.

Ban him.

It can not be allowed to stand, I supported his Liverpool ban and support him being kicked from the world cup.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> As a Liverpool fan and a Suarez fan I say.
> 
> Ban him.
> 
> It can not be allowed to stand, I supported his Liverpool ban and support him being kicked from the world cup.


He is a right nutcase.

The guy needs help, personally I wouldn't ban him as I enjoyed seeing him bite the Italian and then their reaction after they went out. It was priceless, he's an amazing talent and I think the madness is part and parcel of being a genius.

I say he goes to Madrid in the summer for £100M or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Spite

gazh said:


> He is a right nutcase.
> 
> he's an amazing talent and I think the madness is part and parcel of being a genius.


Its funny how many special players have that 'madness' side to them.

Maradona.
Gazza.
Suarez.
Beckham.

To name just a few from the top of my head.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Spite said:


> Its funny how many special players have that 'madness' side to them.
> 
> Maradona.
> Gazza.
> Suarez.
> Beckham.
> 
> To name just a few from the top of my head.


Zidane definitely. Ribery has it as well.

And this guy




























After a loss he was asked what Bayern lacked in this game. His answer was "Balls. We need more balls". Total nutjob that guy. However, Kahn is surprisingly well spoken and knowledgable these days. He doesn't take himself too serious and can take a joke as well. All around he seems like a really nice guy. :laugh:


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Oliver Khan was a beast, if you gave him a club and an iron helmet he'd look he was about to go to war with the Romans.


----------



## Spite

Aye, Khan one of the worlds greatest ever keepers.

How many Keepers have the Golden Ball at the world cup?

Just one... Oliver Kahn thats who.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

He earned the nickname "Titan" for sure.


----------



## Spite

Suarez has been banned from all Football Related activity for 4 months.

He will miss all of the World Cup and Liverpools first 9 PL matches - (a bit of deja-vu)

On the plus side. Looks like he'll be staying a Liverpool player


----------



## Stun Gun

Lets go Portugal and Germany. don't fail me like the damn Spainards did.


----------



## Killz

Much rather USA went through than Portugal. Mix things up a bit


----------



## Stun Gun

Killz said:


> Much rather USA went through than Portugal. Mix things up a bit


:bored01: oh hush you. 

But its looking to be that way. Ghana's keeper has been on point today. Portugal has had some really good shots and he's stepped up. US have played great this world cup so they deserve it


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Well, I guess Löw knows what he's doing. I'll shut up now (until we lose  ). Happy for the US as well. Beat Ghana, almost beat Portugal and defended well against us for most of the game. Truly deserved. I'm kinda bummed for Ghana though, they played well but in the end only two can advance.


----------



## Life B Ez

Espn is going crazy playing Klinsmanns comment about how the U.S can't win the world cup...we are probably going to lose in the next round. People are acting like this is the 1980 hockey team.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Maybe the US just doesn't like realism? It's incredible you guys made it to the round of 16, nobody would have thought that was possible in a group with two top 5 teams and probably the best African team of the cup. If I were a US citizen I'd be "USA!USA!USA!"ing my ass off.


----------



## GDPofDRB

People wanted him to say "we will try to win" instead of "we cannot win" basically. Most people get it that the US are big underdogs.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Life B Ez said:


> Espn is going crazy playing Klinsmanns comment about how the U.S can't win the world cup...we are probably going to lose in the next round. People are acting like this is the 1980 hockey team.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not that we will win but that hockey team was one of the longest shots ever. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not that we will win but that hockey team was one of the longest shots ever.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It completely was. But no one acted like they were going to win anything until they actually did.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Portugal played really good today. Ghana's keeper was on point, Ronaldo could have had 4-5 goals today but the bastard pulled off the saves


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...ance-being-bitten-uruguay’s-luis-suarez-shark


----------



## Life B Ez

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...ance-being-bitten-uruguay’s-luis-suarez-shark


Saw that. Goos stuff. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Chile are holding Brazil... hope it goes to penalties!

Penalties are great watching as a neutral.

Absolutely nerve wrecking if your team is involved though. Unless you're a German!


----------



## Rauno

And we're off to the penalties.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

What are the odds on a Civil War if Chile wins?


----------



## Spite

What a game.

Feel for Chile though. As England fan I've experienced the penalty loss far too many times!


----------



## Life B Ez

Damn....

I'll ask you guys because no one I know can realistically answer. Has this been a better than average world cup? Because I usually start out to watch it and am bored to tears, but it feels like this year a lot of games have been good and have actually meant something. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

It's not better or worse than usual I'd say. I didn't like 2010 at all because I ******* hate vuvuzelas and that basically ruined every game for me. The group stage was a little more interesting than usual because the FIFA manipulated their own stats in a way that top teams shared groups this time.


----------



## Spite

Life B Ez said:


> Damn....
> 
> I'll ask you guys because no one I know can realistically answer. Has this been a better than average world cup? Because I usually start out to watch it and am bored to tears, but it feels like this year a lot of games have been good and have actually meant something.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There has been some good games and lots of goals, plus there have been some big shocks, like Italy and and Spain not making the 2nd round.

As a fan your interest in the World Cup dwindles when your team is knocked out or not competing at all. As long as your team is still in there its always an excellent world cup!

I hope the USA get past Belgium... despite what Kilnsmann says, its a winnable game for you guys.


----------



## prospect

I agree it's not better or worse. But then again for me FIFA WORLD CUP NEVER DISAPPOINTS.


----------



## Stun Gun

I always love the World Cup, even though my team is out my hype is still high. I am really enjoying a few teams


----------



## Rauno

Columbia over Uruguay 2-0 with Rodriguez taking the top scorer title.


----------



## Stun Gun

Columbia is playing great football. I think they can send Brazil into riot mode next round.


----------



## Rauno

I kinf of hope so.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I thought Chile was going to send Brazil into riot mode. They came close. Now Columbia looks like they could kick Brazil out with a 4:0 victory.


----------



## Life B Ez

So if Brazil goes nuts and riots what happens if they can't play the next game?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Life B Ez said:


> So if Brazil goes nuts and riots what happens if they can't play the next game?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know. World War III? :dunno:

Goddamit, Holland. :laugh:


----------



## Rauno

What a crazy ending to the game!!!


----------



## prospect

I won't speak to any Dutchman ever again...


----------



## Andrus

That was close or what. Guess Netherland's gonna face Costa Rica in the Semis. Hopefully Costa Rica destroys Greece today.


----------



## prospect

I hope this stays a very boring match because I need to get some sleep time or I'm screwed this week ?


----------



## Rauno

Another crazy ending to the match. The two games so far have definitely delivered.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Was very sleepy before the Costa Rica/Greece game. A few seconds of shuteye and boom, Costa Rica scores. A few more seconds of shuteye, boom equalizer. Then I woke up after the game and had to check the internet. :laugh:


----------



## Killz

This is the best world cup I can remember in my lifetime. It's honestly a toss up on who is actually going to win it as no team so far has looked unbeatable.


----------



## Andrus

Today France and Germany should be the ones qualifying


----------



## Rauno

I'm going with France and Germany as well. Here's hoping that both games deliver.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

With the help of the referee Brazil will have two slots in the quarter final


----------



## Rauno

God damn Germany! Was really rooting for Algeria. Granted the match isn't over just yet but still.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

If we go back to sucking and somehow winning in the end I'd be totally fine with that.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Algeria have been excellent tonight, it's a real shame, typical German performance.


----------



## Voiceless

That was a difficult birth as ze Germans say.


----------



## prospect

Best game of the world cup so far IMO. But how disappointing. Algeria played as a great team, and I loved every second of it.


----------



## Ape City

Like I said when the whole thing started, Ned vs 
GER in the final! Ned takes it all HUP HOLLAND HUP!


----------



## Andrus

Hoping USA takes a W over Belgium tonight.


----------



## Rauno

Despite the two goals, Algerias goalkeeper was a complete stud last night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz

Don't mess with the Algerian Goal Keeper


----------



## prospect

Killz said:


> Don't mess with the Algerian Goal Keeper


Damn man. He should stay in Brazil. And compete in the Olympics 2016 in judu or athletics it something!!


----------



## Life B Ez

I've watched literally every game the U.S has played in this world cup. And I won't be able to watch any of the game today...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I will be streaming it from work.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Switzerland are hanging on, hopefully they can take this to pens and get lucky!

Tonight I'd be supporting Belgium (sorry guys) but hoping Jozy Altidore scores for the US.


----------



## Spite

The Swiss are enjoying their best ever support... by Brazilians!

Those Brazilians really dont want to see Argentina progress


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Poor Switzerland, they did their best and didn't succeed. This world cup has shown that the gap between the big and small teams has once again shrunk.


----------



## Andrus

It was the God's post that saved Argentina from the penalties.


----------



## Rauno

Hoping USA takes the nod.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Let's go USA!


----------



## GDPofDRB

Wild first half. US is lucky, they should of got scored on at least once.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

This is the first game in which Belgium actually looks like they're better than their opponent and they still can't manage to do anything with it. Uneventful first half. Look for either team to score a random goal in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Shooting gallery right now but they can't find the goal. sheesh


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Yeah, Belgium is turning up the heat.


----------



## Spite

Tim Howard proving his class in this game.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Spite said:


> Tim Howard proving his class in this game.


That save at 75' just now = $

Belgium has given a lot of softballs today too.


----------



## Rauno

This really has been a world cup for the goalkeepers. Last night Algerias goalie, Howard really on point tonight..


----------



## Spite

American critics... this game is a great example of how a non-scoring game can be exciting.


----------



## Rauno

God damn US defense!!!


----------



## GDPofDRB

And that is that. Good game for 100+ minutes. All those shots on goal caught up with the US team though.


----------



## Joabbuac

I don't think that is that....


----------



## Spite

What a game. Game of tourney so far.


----------



## Joabbuac

The Belgian manager really seems to have no clue what he is doing... 

Ive been following Belgium pretty closely, got a tenner at 22-1,so i am pretty much Belgian at this point.


----------



## Spite

Brave effort by USA.

Best game in the world cup so far... pity there was no fairytale in the end


----------



## GDPofDRB

That was nuts.


----------



## Ape City

Spite said:


> Brave effort by USA.
> 
> Best game in the world cup so far... pity there was no fairytale in the end


It really was one of the best games. Very intense! Man I love World Cup!! :thumb02:


----------



## Fang




----------



## Rauno

Excellent match, too bad the USA didn't win.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

The US team is all will and heart, sad to see them go. But congratulations for making the round of 16 again. Not a bad accomplishment considering you were the lowest ranked team in your group.

Wilmots is the worst manager ever though. I bet he'll claim it was his strategy to tire the US team out all along like he's been doing for the other games. Yeah, like anyone's going to believe that. :laugh:


----------



## Life B Ez

The lack of real elite level players showed today I think. Completely unable to control the ball and it just finally broke down. I thought for sure Dempsey was scoring at the end though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Massive respect for the USA team though.

Where the hell did all that energy come from in the second half of extra time? The players looked exhausted at the end of 90 minutes.


----------



## Killz

That little guy they brought on on the right wing was rapid. He was at least twice as fast as any other player on the pitch... shame he missed that sitter in the 90th minute.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

One does not beat the chelsea brigade of belgiums


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Woooohooo!!!


----------



## prospect

Boring as **** but Congrats. Wish benzene scored that one though


----------



## hellholming

hell yeah! f*ck the french!


----------



## prospect

How cool are the red Colombia Jerseys?


----------



## Bknmax

prospect said:


> How cool are the red Colombia Jerseys?


will be cooler if they win


----------



## prospect

Not looking very good though :thumbdown:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I'll take a boring win any day over an exciting loss.


----------



## Ape City

I actually thought both of today's games were really exciting. That is coming from someone who did not particularly care who advanced today (I'm all orange baby).


----------



## Voiceless

Ape City said:


> (I'm all orange baby).


But only because there is nothing that rhymes on it!


----------



## Stun Gun

Damnit I thought Columbia had it in them to put Brasil packing. Sucks for Neymar, even though I hate that guy lol


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I have to say I gained some respect for Neymar. The refs aren't protecting him and he's been taking it like a man. That foul was ******* brutal though. At first I thought he was paralyzed.

Video


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Too early to say but that injury can keep of players out for 18 months if it's bad. I'm not at all a Neymar fan but I wish him a swift and pleasant recovery.


----------



## Spite

Yeah, thats Naymars world cup over. He broke a bone in his back.


----------



## Life B Ez

Just got a chance to watch the games today. Germany is like the spurs in the nba. Boring as all hell but super effective at what they do.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Life B Ez said:


> Just got a chance to watch the games today. Germany is like the spurs in the nba. Boring as all hell but super effective at what they do.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, the thing with Germany is that even when they have a crap team they can still roll other teams over. If the game goes to penalties you can be sure the Germans will win.


----------



## Killz

Had no sympathy at the time for Neymar as that ref let the brazilians kick the absolute shit out of Rodriguez.

Sucks that he was injured s badly but at least it gives ze Germans a better chance of getting to the final


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Brazil will win this world cup, Sepp Blatter to score an injury-time winner for the host nation.


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> Just got a chance to watch the games today. Germany is like the spurs in the nba. Boring as all hell but super effective at what they do.


I think that explains Germany no matter what they are doing...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

What, you didn't think the Algeria game was exciting?


----------



## prospect

Life B Ez said:


> Just got a chance to watch the games today. Germany is like the spurs in the nba. Boring as all hell but super effective at what they do.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey Hey Hey. 
Spurs aren't boring. They're beautifully organized and perform amazingly and have the best passing team Maybe ever. 
That said Germany is boring as shit. 
Wish Algeria or France were there instead.


----------



## Bknmax

prospect said:


> Hey Hey Hey.
> Spurs aren't boring. They're beautifully organized and perform amazingly and have the best passing team Maybe ever.
> That said Germany is boring as shit.
> Wish Algeria or France were there instead.


Yah i like watching the Spurs play


----------



## Rauno

Costa Rica earned a ton respect this world cup. Too bad they didn't make it to the semis.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Costa Rica and Colombia have a bright future in football for sure. Especially Colombia since they have James to build around like Argentina has Messi, Brazil has Neymar and Portugal has Ronaldo.


----------



## hellholming

Germany boring?

have you seen them play before the last game?

Brazil are dead now... Argentina vs Germany in the finals... even if I cheer for the Netherlands.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

People have small attention spans. To be honest I fear for the health of our players. Brazil are freaking butchers and get away with basically anything. These tactical fouls in the opponents half are especially annoying. And now with Neymar gone they lose everything that gave them some sort of unpredictability offensively. They'll probably have to butcher around even more.


----------



## Andrus

Netherland cut it close with Costa Rica, eh?  Glad they qualified, hoping to see Germany vs Netherlands in the finals.


----------



## Ape City

Rauno said:


> Costa Rica earned a ton respect this world cup. Too bad they didn't make it to the semis.


You shut your dirty mouth. Hup holland hup!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Voiceless

Ape City said:


> You shut your dirty mouth. Hup holland hup!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno

Germany is RUNNING over Brazil!!!


----------



## prospect

This is boring as ****


----------



## Life B Ez

Oh my ******* god...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect

Kroos is back


----------



## Life B Ez

Do they even need to make them play the second half?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Worst Brazil team I have ever seen.

Utter Humiliation for them.


----------



## Life B Ez

Nice to see this happen to a country that's not the US.

Anyone know the biggest come back in world cup history?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Life B Ez said:


> Nice to see this happen to a country that's not the US.
> 
> Anyone know the biggest come back in world cup history?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't think anyone's ever come back from 5-0 down, be it International or Professional level.

Best I can remember is teams coming back from 3-0 down.

If Brazil go on to win this I'm switching to religion, because it will be a certified miracle.


----------



## Spite

You can get 425-1 for Brazil to get a draw after 90 mins.

I'll give it a miss me thinks :confused01:


----------



## Life B Ez

Spite said:


> You can get 425-1 for Brazil to get a draw after 90 mins.
> 
> I'll give it a miss me thinks :confused01:


Something tells me it needs to be way higher.

The Germans stopped playing just as much as the Brazilians. That could have been a lot worse. When does thw rioting start?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect

I hear Germany just sent the German military to protect the players. 
Who'll protect the sad Brazilians!!!!!!


----------



## Andrus

Wow. Total beatdown. Came back from a run when it was 0-0 and 5minutes played. Thought I'd watch the second half because that's when most of the action goes down. Big mistake. next moment, 0-1. Went out and lit a cigarette up, saw some celebration going on on tv thru the window, 0-3. came back from having a shower, 0-5. What a game.


----------



## Spite

Some stats.

Just 3 minutes between 2nd and 4th goaols.

The last team to put 4 past Brazil was Hungry in 1954.


----------



## Rauno

Life B Ez said:


> Something tells me it needs to be way higher.
> 
> The Germans stopped playing just as much as the Brazilians. That could have been a lot worse. * When does thw rioting start?*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is what i'm wondering. I wouldn't want to be a German roaming Brazilian streets tonight.


----------



## Life B Ez

Rauno said:


> This is what i'm wondering. I wouldn't want to be a German roaming Brazilian streets tonight.


Anyone notice they haven't shown anything at all in the crowd or on the beach. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Unbelievable.

Best come back I can remember was Newcastle coming back from 4-0 at half time to draw 4-4 against Arsenal.

It would literally be a miracle for Brazil to make a come back here, especially with Neuer in goal for the Krauts.


----------



## Life B Ez

Brazil at least trying to push back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno

Life B Ez said:


> Anyone notice they haven't shown anything at all in the crowd or on the beach.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They've shown at least 2 brazilian fans, a 30-40 year old woman and at least a 10 year old kid, both crying.


----------



## prospect

Nice seeing the fans still interested. We might not see German bodies everywhere


----------



## Life B Ez

If anyone follows Ricky Gervais on fbook the stuff he has out up is hilarious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU

7-0

Fair play Germany, you have been truly world class tonight.


----------



## prospect

Wait I thought this was a training match!!!


----------



## Rauno

Who could have ever seen this..


----------



## prospect

Hammerlock is somewhere drinking his ass off


----------



## TheAuger

This is a beat down of epic proportions. Germany took their foot of the gas at halftime & still managed 2 more goals without much effort.


----------



## Spite

A bet the Brazil players can't wait to abandon ship and get back to their European clubs.

Would not like to face the Brazilian backlash from fans and the media.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hallo Europe Hallo Verld,

Firzt ve shall vin ze verld kap zen ve shall take ze verld!


----------



## prospect

Interesting to see what would the Brazilian fans do at the last whistle


----------



## Spite

Some Brazilian players are praying and others are crying.

I'm taking bets for the first player to top-himself. :wink01:


----------



## Rauno

gazh said:


> Hallo Europe Hallo Verld,
> 
> Firzt ve shall vin ze verld kap zen ve shall take ze verld!


This post here.


----------



## Bknmax

gazh said:


> Hallo Europe Hallo Verld,
> 
> Firzt ve shall vin ze verld kap zen ve shall take ze verld!


Not if Messi has something to say about it.


----------



## prospect

Bknmax said:


> Not if Messi has something to say about it.


Messi is gonna save the world!!! 
What a 5'7 135 pound guy can't do???


----------



## Bknmax

prospect said:


> Messi is gonna save the world!!!
> What a 5'7 135 pound guy can't do???


Messi will save Ze world from Ze Germans watch ,either way it should be a Klose game


----------



## Stun Gun

Netherlands are going to crush Messi's dreams today


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

möp


----------



## Rauno

Lots of hilarious GER-BRA pictures but this s**t right here actually made me feel for the man. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Speaking of germany, borrussia dortmund are a bunch of idiots for tripling lewandowskis wages last year when they knew he was gonna leave and not selling him and getting no money at all from bayern. 

And now today he's gone to bayern after giving him all that money and getting no money from bayern. And lewandowski is the biggest traitor I have ever seen in football history I hope he gets a bad injury that screws his performances up like it did to torres.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

A Dortmund fan once told me this:

"We always knew Lewandowski wanted to leave, he always said so. But Götze saying he would never go to Bayern and then him leaving just like that right before the Champions League final felt like a stab in the back."


----------



## Rauno

Some dude bet 20 bucks that Ghedira is going to score and Germany will beat Brazil 7-1. He got over 46 000 in return.


----------



## Life B Ez

Rauno said:


> Some dude bet 20 bucks that Ghedira is going to score and Germany will beat Brazil 7-1. He got over 46 000 in return.


Imho that's not enough money for how accurate he was.

Also thus far the dutch women are beating out what Argentina brought. Little shocking.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno

To follow up my previous pic. It's on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## Stun Gun

What a nice man.


----------



## Andrus

*1million credits* on *Netherlands winning Argentina *in penalties. Any takers?


----------



## prospect

Andrus said:


> *1million credits* on *Netherlands winning Argentina *in penalties. Any takers?


I don't have 1m 
But I'll go all in with Argentina taking it with only 350000 . Deal?


----------



## Andrus

prospect said:


> I don't have 1m
> But I'll go all in with Argentina taking it with only 350000 . Deal?


Alright, we on.

That leaves another 650 000 creds on the line if anyone wants in.


----------



## prospect

Andrus said:


> Alright, we on.
> 
> That leaves another 650 000 creds on the line if anyone wants in.


Actually it's 700000 . Too many punches in the head


----------



## Andrus

prospect said:


> Actually it's 700000 . Too many punches in the head


Nah I meant like I got another 650k free for a bet but the penalties are starting so here we go.


----------



## prospect

I don't want to be smug but ... -_-


----------



## Andrus

Oh no.










Glad you didn't have a millie to match me. I'll send you the creds now. Congrats.


----------



## prospect

Andrus said:


> Oh no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you didn't have a millie to match me. I'll send you the creds now. Congrats.


Thanks man.. if only hammerlock payed his dues I would have went in with a milion..... zat German


----------



## Andrus

If anyone wants to bet for Argentina in the finale, I'm down with 991 000 creds for Germany.


----------



## prospect

Andrus said:


> If anyone wants to bet for Argentina in the finale, I'm down with 991 000 creds for Germany.


I'm down too. By the time the game comes I'll have more then that. So Let's do this again!!! 
Obviously I'm with Argentina. We'll do this at 900 000 ?


----------



## Andrus

prospect said:


> I'm down too. By the time the game comes I'll have more then that. So Let's do this again!!!
> Obviously I'm with Argentina. We'll do this at 900 000 ?


Okay. 900 000 it is.


----------



## Killz

Argentina are the worst team to reach a world cup final in a long time. Hope Germany wreck them.



P.S - I will give anyone 2/1 odds if they go against me in the final. I pick Germany to win. you pick Argentina, I'll double your money if they win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

There hasn't been any real great teams this world cup, not even germany has looked that great besides the last game and wrecking a very damaged portugal. It's kind a meh world cup in terms of great teams.


----------



## Voiceless

Killz said:


> P.S - I will give anyone 2/1 odds if they go against me in the final. I pick Germany to win. you pick Argentina, I'll double your money if they win.


A million then¿


----------



## Killz

Voiceless said:


> A million then¿


Deal!


*Germany - Killz* vs *Argentina - Voiceless*


1,000,000 @ 2/1 for you.

1.000,000 @ 1/1 for me.


----------



## Voiceless

Killz said:


> Deal!
> 
> 
> *Germany - Killz* vs *Argentina - Voiceless*
> 
> 
> 1,000,000 @ 2/1 for you.
> 
> 1.000,000 @ 1/1 for me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## prospect

Andrus said:


> Okay. 900 000 it is.


Like taking candy from a baby


----------



## Rauno

HAHAHHA

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect

Rauno said:


> HAHAHHA
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah and then porn hub tweeted...


----------



## Fang

I'm all in on Germany.


----------



## prospect

So I just watched the first half and then realized that Brazil are screwed. I wasn't wrong


----------



## Bknmax

Bet on Germany but want Argentina to win , I think Messi might steal this one from the Germans.


----------



## prospect

Let's do this. If messi wants to be the greatest player ever. Today Is the day


----------



## Spite

Cant remember if I've already said or not but..

Germany FTW.


----------



## Ape City

Hope germany takes it. Still bitter with argentina for knocking out my boys.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy

Two yellow cards, two injury replacements, but the Germans are still attacking. Argentina has fairly tight defense with a couple of really close goal opportunities.

Now Gonzalo just took a knee to the face...hah! 

Game is heating up! 

Noiva stroika!


----------



## Spite

Congrats to Germany.

Technically speaking this is the first time Germany have won the world cup. Since the previous 3 times West Germany lifted the cup... before the fall of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## prospect

**** higuain


----------



## Rauno

That goal from Götze was majestical as ****. 

Also: 


> "G" is the 7th letter of alphabet,
> and Germany
> starts with "G"
> 
> -The name Germany contains 7
> letters
> -Germany was in Group "G" or
> Group "7"
> -Germany ended group stage with
> 7pts
> -Germany scored 7 goals in group
> stages-4 vs
> Portugal, 2 vs Ghana and 1 vs
> U.S.A
> -Germany scored 7 goals vs Brazil
> -And obviously, we are in 7th
> month of year and winning goal was
> scored 7 minutes to end of extra
> time


----------



## Voiceless

Killz said:


> Deal!
> 
> 
> *Germany - Killz* vs *Argentina - Voiceless*
> 
> 
> 1,000,000 @ 2/1 for you.
> 
> 1.000,000 @ 1/1 for me.


Credits sent.

Lucky me that I bet on Germany in Hammerlock's WC thread and hence got all my picks right in his 10mil challenge 

Was the game actually worth watching it¿ I only heard that Germany won 1:0, but didn't see the game.


----------



## No_Mercy

Rauno said:


> That goal from Götze was majestical as ****.
> 
> Also:


I just shat in my shorts! I'm going all in on #7 on the roulette table wearing a German jersey of course! Would make for a great youtube video either way! 

Once again the German eugenics program of creating super human futbol/soccer players has prevailed!


----------



## Killz

Voiceless said:


> Credits sent.
> 
> Lucky me that I bet on Germany in Hammerlock's WC thread and hence got all my picks right in his 10mil challenge
> 
> Was the game actually worth watching it¿ I only heard that Germany won 1:0, but didn't see the game.


Thankyou kindly.


It was a good game. The germans looked great and dominated for long periods but Argentina were always threatening. The best team of the world cup won in my opinion.

And just to gloat a little bit, I picked them to win the whole thing before a single ball was even kicked at this WC. :thumb02:


EDIT: Messi getting player of the tournament is a joke! Should have gone to James Rodriguez, Thomas Muller or Arjen Robben IMO


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> Thankyou kindly.
> 
> 
> It was a good game. The germans looked great and dominated for long periods but Argentina were always threatening. The best team of the world cup won in my opinion.
> 
> And just to gloat a little bit, I picked them to win the whole thing before a single ball was even kicked at this WC. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> EDIT: *Messi getting player of the tournament* is a joke! Should have gone to James Rodriguez, Thomas Muller or Arjen Robben IMO


Schurrle you can't be serious, i'll get my coat.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

They usually give player of the tournament to someone in the finals. I guess David Beckham was right, we just don't have any great players. :dunno:


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> They usually give player of the tournament to someone in the finals. I guess David Beckham was right, we just don't have any great players. :dunno:


Congrats to Germany, best team in the tournament and deserved to win the World Cup. You really don't have any _great_ players though.

:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

gazh said:


> Congrats to Germany, best team in the tournament and deserved to win the World Cup. You really don't have any _great_ players though.
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Schürrle

2013/14: Chelsea, 15 starts out of a possible 38 (Premier League)


----------



## UFC_OWNS

gazh said:


> Schürrle
> 
> 2013/14: Chelsea, 15 starts out of a possible 38 (Premier League)


Schurrle Super Sub, world cup winning goal assist legend, chelsea brace and hattrick hero and finally andre "schurrle you can;'t be serious" best last name ever.


----------



## Killz

hahahaha, if Schurrle is your idea of a great player we need to have words


----------



## UFC_OWNS

His last name is SCHURRLE, I thought we established that alone is why is automatically great.


----------



## Rauno

Agreed, Messi should not have been given the trophy.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Neuer or Hummels should have won IMO. We basically had another defender on the pitch at all times, that's how great Neuer is. And Hummels is just a sexy beast of a defender.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Neuer or Hummels should have won IMO. We basically had another defender on the pitch at all times, that's how great Neuer is. And Hummels is just a sexy beast of a defender.


Flying knee (TKO) ?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

gazh said:


> Flying knee (TKO) ?


Revenge for Kramer.


----------



## prospect

Yeah neuer should've won it. Or the arsenal trio ozil,mertsacker,podolski 
Just saying


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Revenge for Kramer.


https://vine.co/v/MxDUXwBIrOa/embed/simple


----------

